# Edge banding bits



## Bdog (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone have any experiences they can share with these? I am thinking of making some cabinet doors of 3/4" oak veneer plywood. Can I use edge band bit to dress edges up with solid oak? I was thinking I could also shape edge, etc. to dress it up yet keep it simple. I am pretty much a novice at this and thinking this might be good way to start with cabinets. Could use contrasting wood edging as well to spice things up as well. Any comments?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Roy

I have the sets below , they work great 

I don't see why not,,I have not seen them use that way b/4 but I think it would look neat...I would suggest 2 1/4" wide stock and miter the corners..it that way you could hang door easy with pocket type hinges ...

I suggest using the 60° w/ tongue & groove

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor

=========



Bdog said:


> Anyone have any experiences they can share with these? I am thinking of making some cabinet doors of 3/4" oak veneer plywood. Can I use edge band bit to dress edges up with solid oak? I was thinking I could also shape edge, etc. to dress it up yet keep it simple. I am pretty much a novice at this and thinking this might be good way to start with cabinets. Could use contrasting wood edging as well to spice things up as well. Any comments?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

There was an interesting discussion of these bits over on the Fine Woodworking forum. In general, none of the professional cabinet makers used them, preferring a simple butt joint for edge banding on plywood.

To me, a wide border seems like it would look strange. But that depends on the overall design style of the cabinets, and how you plan to hinge the doors.

For simple cabinets, I'd lean toward a thin edge (1/4" or so) of the same wood, and mitered corners. Euro-style hinges work nicely with clean designs, as well, and would eliminate the issue of the banding playing a structural role.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Roy

I just recalled I have some cabinet doors that are done that way,, not all the way around but something like you want to do..
I used a drawer pull bit on the top and the bottom of the door  no handles needed ..
===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is no one correct answer, and just because a pro shop does it one way there is no reason that everybody else should use it. Roy, the best part of woodworking is you get to do it the way that seems right to you. There is nothing wrong with using a simple iron on veneer to edge a door or with using a nice solid wood edging of matching or contrasting wood. You can use one of the bit sets to attach your edging or cut a dado in both pieces and use a spline. Everyone has a unique perspective and variety is the spice of life.


----------

